# Steering wheel volume control on Joying HU?



## DasFriek (Dec 30, 2021)

Has anyone found one the works other than the joying steering wheel controller?
i tried on and loved it,but would only control my iPhone that i stream SiriusXM with, but the HU doesnt use the iPhone volume.
Media Button Remote Control, IPX6

can everyone who has tried a controller and it failed to work or even worked post it here so i dont buy one that been tried and didn’t work.

I should add why im trying to replace it.
i like my HU volume 1-14 max so i need something more sensitive than one that skips 3 volume points at a time,or doesnt even move at all.
I still have my old one that still is usable as described above,but im going to try and mod it to work like i want to. 1in10 odds of doing that.
It has broken both teeth on the band but ive learned to fix that easily with 2 small zip ties and Alien tape, I love that stuff even more than duct tape.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Didn't I link one in the other thread? It might be in the Joying thread.


----------



## DasFriek (Dec 30, 2021)

Theslaking said:


> Didn't I link one in the other thread? It might be in the Joying thread.


I saw one that was $70+ dollars mentioned. 
but ill re-search the forums again.


----------



## DasFriek (Dec 30, 2021)

I know someone but a mobile sim card in his,i want to find him too.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I use a sim card sometimes.

Aramox Steering Wheel Button,... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08R3P6SBB?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## DasFriek (Dec 30, 2021)

Right now im using my iphone to stream into apple carplay. Would a mobile sim be alot easier than waiting for my iphone to synch?
i can get one for free threw spectrum mobile and it gets unlimited data,but i cant make phone calls out.

thanks for the steering wheel link,i couldnt find the thread ive seen before which im sure you posted that in.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't really have an issue with android auto connecting quick enough so I rarely use the sim anymore. I mainly use it when I want to play movies or stream games.

If I had an extra sim I would probably leave one in. But I don't think it's necessary at all if using AA/Carplay.


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

My joying head was made for my car, so I use my OEM buttons on the wheel .
Tom


----------

